# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Debian не видит вторую подсеть.

## Dr_MdK

Хочу сделать прокси сервер на squid. После того как поставил squid sams squidguard iptables php mysql samba kerboss он перестал видить вторую сеть, т.е. машина одним интерфейсом смотрит на 2-е сети (192,168,80,0 192,168,81,0) через маршрутизатор.Сеть в которой она находится (192,168,80,0) видит всю, сеть 192,168,81,0 не пингуется... Подскажите где копать? (машина в домене win2003)
P/S файлы конфигов я предоставлю скажите только каких.

----------


## drums2004

это как ? на одном интерфейсе два айпи ?

----------


## johnsm123

> это как ? на одном интерфейсе два айпи ?


это легко, у меня 2 сетевухи в сервере, на одной из них подвешано 12 ип адресов в разных сетях

----------


## drums2004

Эт винда морочит .. route сделай

----------


## johnsm123

а лучше netstat -rn

----------

